

Fan remake gives Super Mario 64 a fresh look [video] - trekky1700
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/15/5512138/fan-remake-gives-super-mario-64-a-fresh-look

======
homulilly
Posting that video (and it ending up on polygon) has doomed this project.
He'll be getting a Cease and Desist letter from Nintendo in a few days.

~~~
ekianjo
Yeah, the same thing has happened to the "Super Mario in a Browser" project a
couple of months back.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
On the other hand, they didn't do a thing to Super Mario Bros. Crossover
([http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-
crosso...](http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover))
or Mari0 ([http://stabyourself.net/mari0/](http://stabyourself.net/mari0/)),
both of which contain 100% of the original SMB game. So...I'm not sure what
the lesson is. Maybe "it's okay to duplicate as long as you also add stuff"?

~~~
tracker1
Neither of the games you point to seem to be using original Nintendo models or
assets.. the style is similar, and a trademark suit could be made, but would
be difficult. I remember a Super Maryo Bros, and a couple of other games as
well... I really wish that Super Mario War could be playable as a portable
game with network multiplayer, that would be awesome.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
Maybe you forgot to put on your glasses. What he said was accurate: Both of
these games contain within them a 100% accurate recreation of Super Mario
Bros. Complete with original graphics and sounds. Just with some other stuff
you can do.

------
andybak
Bad title. Almost the first thing he says in the video is that the graphics
are just a quick stop-gap. Therefore 'fresh look' gives an inaccurate view of
what he's trying to do - at least at this stage.

Outcome. People are just going to leap in and criticise the textures.

------
hughes
The linked server is dead, but is basically a wrapper for a youtube video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9ADXfvnVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9ADXfvnVo)

------
fumar
Microsoft and Bungie released a remake of Halo a few years back. I hope
Nintendo does something similar with Mario 64.

~~~
_frog
Nintendo recently remade The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker for the Wii U,
upgrading models and textures, and improving the lighting model in a bunch of
ways. They even went as far as tweaking sections of the game that were met
with widespread criticism at release, streamlining some of the more tedious
aspects.

That's based on a GameCube game though, and many of the games on that platform
hold up pretty well today. Games from the N64 era however don't fare so well
and would probably require a lot more work.

~~~
bitwize
_Nintendo recently remade The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker for the Wii U,
upgrading models and textures, and improving the lighting model in a bunch of
ways._

Personally, I felt there was nothing _wrong_ with the old lighting model,
aside from being based on a fixed-function pipeline. The new lighting is full
of bloom, gouraud shading, and other things which scream "HD NEXTGEN!!!!" but
do not convey the original sense of cartooniness, like playing an immersively
interactive Bluth animation. (No, the edited-together-in-real-time-movie
_Dragon 's Lair_ doesn't really count.)

 _Wind Waker HD_ would have benefited by adopting the lighting model of, say,
_Ni no Kuni_.

------
jheriko
Reminds me of "Dangerous Dave in Copyright Infringement"... except the author
here seems to be oblivious as to the law or perhaps even common sense.

Its a shame. It would be cool to have a HD remake...

------
vezzy-fnord
It's interesting to see a game made using the BGE, considering how rarely you
ever see it in the real world. I guess for 3D platformers like this, it works
very well.

------
SchizoDuckie
Is he gonna fix the damned gamera as well?

~~~
INTPenis
He says so in the video that he needs to work on the camera angle, among other
things.

